# Travel Destinations > North America >  Rarbg helped me but now it is blocked

## petrderbikov

Hi guys. It is very important for me to download large amounts of media files during my work without slowing down the internet. Rarbg helped me but now it is blocked and I don't know any other torrent services with the same speed. Does anybody know what to do?

----------


## jasonukirov

In my country it has blocked too :Frown:

----------


## jamesmurfyiii

Hi. I also encountered this problem and searched for a long time but finally found how to unblock rarbg website.
If you live in one of the following countries, you will probably find that RARBG, The Pirate Bay, 1377x and other similar sites are blocked:

United Kingdom
Italy
Ireland
Netherlands
Belgium
China
Australia
Many more...
But all is not lost yet! Even if you live in a country where RARBG alternatives are blocked, there are several ways around the blocking to get the content you want.

----------


## sahirkhan

doramasflix.es

----------

